

Ask HN: what tunes are you working to at the moment? - bufferout

To start the ball rolling...<p>Debut by Ini Kamoze
======
wheels
Can't we leave this to Twitter? I don't visit a news site to hear what music
you're listening to right now.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=367418>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=212682>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=139901>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=132026>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=99936>

~~~
jonursenbach
If this were _strictly_ a news site, Ask HN or discussion posts wouldn't
exist.

~~~
omarish
your comment reminded me of __python__

~~~
paraschopra
your comment reminded me of self

~~~
jonursenbach
Or __LINE__ or __FILE__. :p

------
markbao
My programming playlist consists of mostly

    
    
      – M83					Electronic/Shoegaze
      – Ratatat				Chillout
      – Eluvium				Ambient/Classical
      – Sigur Rós				Post-rock/Ambient
      – Mono				Post-rock/Ambient
      – Explosions in the Sky		Ambient
      – Air					Ambient
      – Brian Eno				Ambient
      – Godspeed You! Black Emperor		Post-rock
      – Jesu				Post-rock/Drone
      – Mogwai				Post-rock
      – String Quartet Tribute to Coldplay	Classical
      – Yongfook (Jon Yongfook Cockle)	Ambient
    

Mostly ambient, post-rock, drone, and chillout. Either no vocals or ambient
vocals. About 280 tracks in total, about 25 hours.

Hit shuffle on that, and I have myself a killer well-mixed playlist in terms
of variety, tempo, and genre selection.

~~~
pxlpshr
Nice! Lots of stuff on there I listen to.

I have a growing appreciation for Yongfook... I'm using his Sweetcron script
(which is brilliantly executed), his other projects are also really well done.
It's just him and it amazes me that he has time to pump out his own music.

Speaking of which, if you haven't heard this artist yet... you'd probably
really like him. He was well known as a designer (iso50.com) and self-produced
his own music, equally talented.

<http://tychomusic.com>

~~~
lbolognini
Tycho is really good!

------
unalone
Everything by Zappa. I discovered him this month, and he's quickly become my
all-time favorite rock musician, and one of my favorite composers in any
style. Today I listened through The Yellow Shark and Grand Wazoo, and "G-spot
Tornado" more times than was probably healthy.

Other biggies for me are Stephin Merritt, Sufjan Stevens, Bach, and Charles-
Valentin Alkan, who's the best pianist nobody's ever heard of. (I listen to
the Jack Gibbons recordings of him, for the record.)

------
yummyfajitas
Right this minute, the album Worlds Collide by Apocalyptica. Two of the songs
are just amazing:

Helden, with vocals by Till Lindemann:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhq9n8gq4-0&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhq9n8gq4-0&feature=related)

Yes, this is a cover of David Bowie. And it's vastly better than the original.

SOS, with vocals by Cristina Scabbio:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WHEqpoADTY&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WHEqpoADTY&feature=related)

A little while ago was some Bob Dylan.

------
PStamatiou
[http://www.thesixtyone.com/stammy/collection/#/stammy/collec...](http://www.thesixtyone.com/stammy/collection/#/stammy/collection/show_collection/73326/6/)

<http://hypem.com/stammy>

<http://thefeelgood.com/paul/favourites>

although i don't use the latter as much as i used to

and as of late, "Alaska in Winter"'s latest album "Holiday" - it has lyrics
but its more of electronic alt rock to me

------
JMiao
the entire saturdays=youth album, specifically:

m83 - graveyard girl

[http://www.thesixtyone.com/M83/collection/item/35995/?autopl...](http://www.thesixtyone.com/M83/collection/item/35995/?autoplay_song)

~~~
markbao
That is a great track, and the entire album is excellent. My favourite track
other than Graveyard Girl is We Own The Sky.

And so are their other albums, Before the Dawn Heals Us and Dead Cities, Red
Seas & Lost Ghosts and Digital Shades Vol. 1 and... hell, all their albums are
good.

------
jonursenbach
<http://www.last.fm/user/jonursenbach>

------
transburgh
Girl Talk - Feed the Animals

~~~
yan
You can concentrate while listening to that?!

~~~
kaens
I certainly can, in fact I've found it to be rather good coding music.

Then again, I also find Lighning Bolt, Slayer, and Merzbow to be good stuff to
listen to while coding. Merzbow especially helps me get in "the zone".

Also: Shpongle, Squarepusher, Aphex Twin, Q and not U. Godspeed You! Black
Emperor, Explosions in the Sky, Mogwai, American Analog Set, Fugazi, Fuck
Buttons, Radiohead, and a million other bands / musicians I can't remember
right now.

------
taylor
<http://www.awdio.com>

Live DJs from the worlds best clubs. If you like house, lounge, downtempo,
trance, electro, or even rock... this is for you!

------
truebosko
<http://www.last.fm/user/gniado>

Some favourites for actually working to:

\- Godspeed You! Black Emperor

\- Thee Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra & Tra-la-la Band

\- Radiohead

\- Sigur Ros

\- Boards of Canada

\- Laura (the post-rock band from austrlia, not the pop singer)

\- Do Make Say Think

\- Ratatat (mostly reserved when doing design work, not coding)

\- Portishead (see above)

------
rksprst
Battlestar Galactica Soundtrack.

------
brandonkm
I really like to have mixes on, so I like <http://www.mixriot.com> for
electronic/dance music.

------
goodgoblin
Metallica's new album is actually pretty good - awesome music - though it
seems that James's voice is starting to lag a bit behind the rest of the band
- shame really - their first legitimate shred album in years.

btw - I've seen this post on HN a few times now - always fun to read - has
anyone made a web app for this yet?

------
bootload
_"... what tunes are you working to at the moment? ..."_

♫ _Prairie-wind blowing through my head - trying to remember what daddy said_
♫ Prairie Wind, NY ~ <http://www.last.fm/user/bootload>

------
numix
<http://www.last.fm/user/ninternity> Right now, I'm listening to Other Lives's
self-titled album. That's for my college radio job, though. For programming, I
listen to Brian Eno's Ambient albums.

------
msie
Behind Blue Eyes - The Who

------
mattdennewitz
today:

the seeds - cant seem to make you mine

hermits hermits - ms brown you have a lovely daughter

joanna newsome - ys

beach boys - pet sounds

panda bear - person pitch

bach - bradenburg concerto 1-4 (trevor pinnock ftw)

sam cooke - live at the harlem square

wire - pink flag

aretha franklin - i never loved a man ...

mark sultan - the sultanic verses (best album name)

the field - from here we go sublime

(it was a long, long day)

misc from beatport.com preview

------
vaksel
I just have Pandora with about 40 artists that I liked. Also did the whole
thumb up and thumb down for most songs, so it usually just plays the things I
like non-stop

------
jfornear
The National - Boxer, Virginia EP

Vampire Weekend - Vampire Weekend

Dr. Dog - Fate

Department of Eagles - In Ear Park

Britney Spears - Circus (jk)

------
yan
The new Kanye West album.

But this is between coding; I can't concentrate on code while listening to
music, especially with lyrics.

~~~
jonursenbach
Listen to some post rock. Explosions in the Sky, Do Make Say Think, Eluvium,
Tortoise.

~~~
jfornear
Do you like Broken Social Scene? They are probably my favorite band. They have
members from Do Make Say Think, Feist, Stars, Metric, Kevin Drew, Brendan
Canning, etc.

I saw Explosions in the Sky in Denton, TX at Hailey's in 2004. Best live
performance I've ever witnessed. I saw them again last year in Austin, but it
wasn't that great because their new stuff isn't as good.

I need to get Eluvium's latest album. I hear it's pretty good.

~~~
jonursenbach
Yeah, Broken Social Scene are the shit.

------
nostrademons
Nightwish Radio on Pandora. Mostly Nightwish, Within Temptation, Evanescence,
Edenbridge, Leaves' Eyes, etc.

------
jamess
Ah, my favourite vanity topic. This week I are mostly listening to Survival of
the fattest by Prince Fatty.

------
gstar
I could tell you about all the old stuff I listen to, but as for new stuff I
_highly_ recommend Ladyhawke

------
napum
Acrid Avid Jam Shred - Aphex Twin

------
brianobush
The Wedding Toccata Theme by ModeSelektor - very minimal kraftwerk-like beats.

------
jamesbritt
Assorted post-rock in Amarok, lately liking My Education and Lymbyc Systym.

------
Shamiq
Forgot the music was even playing...

Feed on Me by Judas Priest

------
zacharydanger
Aesop Rock and the like.

------
sobriquet
kings of leon

<http://new.music.yahoo.com/singleVideo/?vid=14315075>

------
thomasmallen
Biggie...Large Professor...Big Daddy Kane...Rakim.

------
Jasber
Amie - Counting Crows (Pure Prairie League Cover)

------
rms
Common's new album

~~~
mdolon
Ditto, sometimes I put Be, Electric Circus and Like Water For Chocolate on
repeat. Kanye's new album is pretty hot too.

Other than that, a little John Mayer or Coldplay doesn't hurt when I'm tired
of spanish guitar music. I try to keep it eclectic.

------
bazookaaa
Crystal Castles. And Yelle, thanks to Garry Tan.

------
FreeRadical
I get money remix - 50 cent ft Diddy and Kanye

------
tylermadsen
Fucked Up's 'The Chemistry of Common Life'

------
wenbert
Tool. I always start with Vicarious ;-)

------
rantfoil
Yelle - Pop Up, Santogold, Stereolab

------
figured
Tell me by Ron Sexsmith

------
abstractbill
Plaid - Not For Threes

------
blacksquare
christmas songs - motown christmas

------
lbolognini
Listening to a lot of:

2562: <http://www.boomkat.com/item.cfm?id=107955> Martyn:
<http://www.boomkat.com/item.cfm?id=144550> Burial:
<http://www.boomkat.com/item.cfm?id=56124> Distance:
<http://www.boomkat.com/item.cfm?id=64768> TRG:
<http://www.boomkat.com/item.cfm?id=140948>

All of the above fall under the realm of Dubstep, although 2562 is very techno
influenced.

~~~
jgranby
Nice to see someone recomending dubstep. The more minimal, techno-influenced
stuff is good for working to, particularly anything on Skull Disco. Also check
out the Millie & Andrea 12".

